# Is it dangerous to use heart rate monitor while walking on treadmill during 2WW?



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Please can you advise me as I am so worried, have posted on 2WW board but wonder if here is better - I am on day 10 and using crinone gel and they always say you have to walk around for 10 -15 mins after you use it so I usually go for a walk with the dog afterwards but on day 6 (4 days after day 2 frozen embryo transfer) I slipped over on the snow and fell quite heavily onto my bum which was bad enough but I managed to convince myself that if the embies had implanted by then they would have been ok, so the last 3 days I have been going for a walk on a treadmill instead as we still have lots of snow but I suddenly woke up in the night panicking because the treadmill has these metal handgrips that pick up your pulse rate and I have realised I shouldn't have used them - have I killed the embies if they were still there?























DH says they work by sending an electric current through your body and I know you're not supposed to use body fat measuring scales which work the same way when you're pregnant - is this because the current could affect the embryos?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I very much doubt it would cause any ha, if it was a strong current, you'd find people with heart problems suffering with using them. The body fat monitors aren't advised in pregnancy because your bodys composition changes so frequently in pregnancy it's not relevant, rather than there being any harm from how they work. I don't know about the heart monitors 100%, but I would very seriously doubt it would be a problem,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Emilycaitlin

Thanks very much for your reply - the only thing is, it DOES say people with pacemakers shouldn't use it! This is what worries me.... what do you think?  Sorry to be a pain, I just can't sleep for thinking about it


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As far as I know, it's because the pacemaker interferes with the heart monitor, and doesn't give an accurate result, rather than the heart monitor interfering with the pacemaker. It shouldn't cause you any harm,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

